# H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 46 Cigar Review - Dirty Harry would love this



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is simply a flagship stick any smoker should have in his stock. Mild enough to share with a novice smoker, flavor complexities to satisfy expe...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (Cuba) Magnum 46 Cigar Review - Dirty Harry would love this


----------

